# Flooding in France



## MikeandEmilyD

Hi. Is there somewhere where you can check if a property you are considering buying in France has ever been flooded?


----------



## travertine

Hi. Before buying our house I did some searching because the house is beside a river. You could try searching with the following:
Plan de Prévention des Risques inondation (PPRi) de l'Oust (where de l'Oust is the name of the local river - substitute your own).

The risk of flooding is one of the things that the notaire must address in the conveyancing but of course finding out that you have made an offer for a house in a flood zone after the fact is not very desirable. Perhaps others know of a simpler way to track down the maps. I tried various other searches but it wasn't easy. The document was eventually located on the departmental web site and not the local commune or communauté.


----------



## Lydi

Yes, the notaire should inform you of any risk.
You can also ask at the mairie.
Or you can put the address into the search facility of this page. (easier if you have the reference of the _parcelles_).


----------



## EuroTrash

Check back as far as you can.
My house flooded in 2018. First time in 35 years, I think it was. After the earlier floods works had been carried out and the problem was deemed solved - when I bought it there was considered to be no significant risk.


----------



## travertine

Yes, I think we have to recognise that the climate is changing and with it flooding. In our case, the flood mapping was done in 2004 based obviously on much older data. The so-called 1 in 100 year flood level is perhaps no longer reliable. The department has started a process to review the risk mapping and hopefully it won't bring a big surprise.


----------



## BackinFrance

The problem is also one of more recent and future flooding as well as landslides and mudslides etc.


----------

